# Raven's Christmas Kids



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I came home from work today to find brand new half frozen kids. A buck and a Doe out of my new 8.5 year old (is that too old?) Nigerian Dwarf. I am super excited to see them because they are my first registerable babies. I was even hoping for a buck to keepo this year out of them. I say them because I got two does mid summer and they are my first registered Nigies. Anyways here are Raven's Jet(doe) and no name yet (brown male). this is Mommy if interested http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001406191


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids! I hope they are doing fine after being very cold.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Cute kids, hope they are doing ok. No, 8.5 isnt too old, as long as the doe is in good shape, has no problem keeping condition, and doesnt have kidding trouble every year.
I just hopefully got my 10 year old doe bred, if she settles she will be 11 when she kids, but she is still in great shape.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww...I like the splashes of white on jet


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

They are so cute. Congrats


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Awwwwww! I miss having babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a nice surprise! How cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Really like the black doe, she's beautiful


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you all. I got them dried in the garage and then put them all back out in the barn with a heat lamp. We've been in the teens for a week now temp wise, but do far today they are doing ok. Both are constantly trying to eat but the little buck is standing kinda hunched up still. Last check they were already chasing mom around the stall. The black doeling has a Brown spot on her head and the very tip of her tail is white, but boy is she dark otherwise.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awww sweet I love the little buck's coloring


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They're SO tiny!


----------

